# Nouveau --> Nvidia: temperature sensors not working anymore

## SylaSebas

Hello all

I observed something quite strange (in my opinion) and I was wondering if anybody else has seen that before. I have a Zotac Z-BOX with Intel Atom ION and integrated nVidia graphic chip. I use this machine with XBMC. So at one point I figured that the proprietary nVidia driver would probably be better for watching HD movies hence I switched. Now, before the switch, XBMC showed me the temperature of CPU and GPU without me ever configuring anything. Now, with the change to nvidia driver, there's just a question mark where the temperatures were shown. Maybe worth mentioning: I only removed framebuffer support from the kernel (before I was using nouveau + KMS) ...

So, I'm a little confused on how that even can interfere with the temperature sensors or software ...

If anyone has an idea, I'd gladly try it!

Cheers

----------

## Jaglover

Do you have nvidia-settings installed?

----------

## SylaSebas

yes ... however, I didn't use it yet ... is there something I need to check with that one?

----------

## Jaglover

I have no clue how XBMC does it, I just recalled conky needed nvidia-settings to display GPU temperature. Sorry, can't help you further. The only tip is try to figure out how XBMC fetches this information.

----------

## SylaSebas

ok, thx for the tip i'll try that!

----------

## SylaSebas

hi guys

just a quick heads up: Although I still don't know how the nouveau driver gets the temperature information, I solved the problem by adding the coretemp module to the kernel, installing lm_sensors package and adding some settings to the advancedsettings.xml of xbmc:

```

<advancedsettings>

        <cputempcommand>sensors|sed -ne "s/Core 1: \+[-+]\([0-9]\+\).*/\1 C/p"</cputempcommand>

        <gputempcommand>echo "$(nvidia-smi -q -d TEMPERATURE | grep Gpu | cut -c38-41) C"</gputempcommand>

</advancedsettings>

```

cheers

----------

## darklegion

Although it doesn't really matter now since you got it working, I believe the nouveau driver does support VDPAU these days, including for Nv50 cards (such as the ION series). It might not support the advanced settings such as high quality deinterlacing/scaling, however.

----------

## SylaSebas

Thanks anyway, good to know how it worked before!

Cheers

----------

